# IF YOU SEE SOMETHING, SAY SOMETHING



## The_Falcon (22 Oct 2014)

In light of everything that's happen in the last few days, I just want to put this http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/nsci-ecsn/index-eng.htm here for those that may be unaware (hopefully give it the widest distribution possible)

If you see something suspicious, let the RCMP know.  Call them 1-800-420-5805 or email NSCI_ECSN@rcmp-grc.gc.ca


----------



## a_majoor (18 Jul 2016)

Some more immediate advice:

https://tacticalprofessor.wordpress.com/2016/07/17/situational-awareness-in-social-settings/



> *Situational Awareness in Social Settings*
> By tacticalprofessor on July 17, 2016
> 
> Hey Professor, I’m doing a security gig at [a large function] for an event involving [a number of people]. [Some dignitaries] will probably be there. The night before they want me to give a quick security briefing on awareness and what to do if Big Sarge needs to handle the threat. U got any bullet points or words of wisdom I could share that they will remember?
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jul 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Some more immediate advice:
> 
> https://tacticalprofessor.wordpress.com/2016/07/17/situational-awareness-in-social-settings/



I would put these pieces of advice in the 'too little, too late' category, unfortunately.

If you're seriously concerned about safety for a big, important event... don't do it. 

Simples.

As for the 'see something, say something' thing: this is largely ineffective and can lead to people putting themselves in danger unnecessarily, or blowing a good intelligence op.

The best solution is a well managed and led national counter-terrorist campaign supported by all the elements of an integrated government response including various surveillance and security assets.

Meanwhile, go about your daily business, use your seat belts, brush twice daily and get lots of sleep.


----------



## Loachman (1 Aug 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> If you're seriously concerned about safety for a big, important event... don't do it.



At which point, the terrorists have won.



			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The best solution is a well managed and led national counter-terrorist campaign supported by all the elements of an integrated government response including various surveillance and security assets.



Not a lot of help during an actual attack - just like there's never a cop around when you really need one.

What was that line from last century? "The bomber will always get through". At least a few (or shooters, or boxcutter-wielding hijackers, or truck-renters, or...) will.

An armed citizenry is an equally best solution.


----------



## mariomike (1 Aug 2016)

In particular, I watched out for nightclubs. They were fun, but blocked exits ( so people can't sneak out without paying their check, or let friends in without paying the cover charge ) and overcrowding were serious concerns. 
eg: The Cocoanut Grove Fire in Boston. Completely accidental. Just a greedy owner. "Numerous building code and safety violations."
Killed 492 people (which was 32 more than the building's authorized capacity) and injured hundreds more.

You go into a negligent situation like that now and add an Active Shooter, explosion, fire, ...

Saw this from Homeland Security and FBI,
Law Enforcement Vigilance and Caution Urged during Public and Political Events
https://info.publicintelligence.net/DHS-FBI-LawEnforcementVigilance.pdf

It goes into detail, and is worth a read for anyone interested in the subject.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> What was that line from last century? "The bomber will always get through".



"I think it is well also for the man in the street to realise that there is no power on earth that can protect him from being bombed. Whatever people may tell him, the bomber will always get through. The only defence is in offence, which means that you have to kill more women and children more quickly than the enemy if you want to save yourselves."

Edit to add:

Training children how to triage and treat shooting victims before Paramedics arrive,

New class for city kids: How to survive a shooting
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/new-class-for-city-kids-how-to-survive-a-shooting/2016/07/30/ebd1aaf2-3e29-11e6-84e8-1580c7db5275_story.html


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Aug 2016)

I tell this to my troops all the the time. If they see something that doesn't seem right, they are to report it to the authorities ie police, then tell us what it was that made them suspicious.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2016)

2 Aug 2016 

Pulse Throws Out Conventional Wisdom In Disaster Planning
http://www.wmfe.org/pulse-throws-out-conventional-wisdom-in-disaster-planning/62519
USA: "Guidelines from the federal government now recommend paramedics strap on bullet proof vests and go in with the SWAT team."

Ballistic PPE ( BPPE ) for Paramedics has been a contentious issue since at least the late 1990's.


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

Seen these guys? Drop a dime!
https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/unknown-individuals-new-york/download.pdf


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2017)

I'm going to throw this here because this is a case in point.  One of the suspect's siblings noticed her sister was living beyond her means and suspect she had become radicalized, so she alerted authorities.  I remember hearing that there had been arrests in Montreal at the time which were "terror related" but did not hear another peep until I saw this today.  I will add my gratitude to the sister who had the courage to step forward and do the right thing.  That had to be a difficult decision.  BZ    

As for the two wannabe's in question.  If convicted, I hope the punishment is more than just a slap on the wrist as we're way too soft on these types.



> Bomb-making materials found at teen terror suspect's home, court documents say
> Sabrine Djermane's sister tipped off police that she was living beyond her means
> 
> Newly released court documents shed light on what raised police suspicions about Sabrine Djermane and El-Mahdi Jamali, the Montrealers who were teenagers when they were charged with several terrorism-related offences in 2015.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2017)

Not from Canada, but supporting the same points ...


> Security services have prevented 13 potential terror attacks since June 2013, the UK's most senior counter-terrorism police officer has revealed.
> 
> Assistant commissioner Mark Rowley also said there were 500 live counter-terror investigations at any time.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2017)

It doesn't matter where you are, you may be able to help -- more here, shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_:


> A Thunder Bay resident who saw online threats of violence at a U.S. high school called city police who alerted U.S. Homeland Security in time to prevent a potentially violent incident.
> 
> Police report that a member of the Criminal Investigations Branch acted on information provided by a local resident regarding “disturbing communications” inside a web-based chat room.
> 
> ...


----------

